# Subs in northern VA



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking for subs to clear commercial properties in the Dulles corridor area of VA. Pickups with plow and spreader a plus. We provide all ice melt. Contact dan 301-343-9156


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm in Southern MD. Dont mind traveling as I drive a truck for V DOT now near FT. Belvoir. I have a 05 f250 with 8 blizzard plow. No sander yet but looking to pick up a slide in sander in a week or two/ What are your rates and triggers for snow (2 inches? ). Stand by time ?. Serious about making $. so dont mind running storm start to finish. 301 848 6903


----------



## Amazingearth (Dec 30, 2013)

I am available most of the time and I have a plow and 2.5 yard spreader. If we get any snow sometime soon keep me in mind. 571-246-2940


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

How you all making out in NO VA. all clean yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

We are pretty much dug out. Still have a couple of loaders running


----------

